# Gearing up for spring



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I have got cabin fever bad....How about you guys??? Up here spring is not around the corner, maybe around the block???? Anyway, here are some new baits you might like. The first ones are a new stick bait pattern that I have been trying out, 4 1/4" and a little over 1/2 oz. Great, tight wiggle. Should whack the Walleye and Salmon.
On this one I used flip/flop paint from wildlife colors changing from blue to blue green...tough to see from the picture, but in the light it really changes.


















This next couple are foiled. Big bait fish up here is smelt, these should fit the bill for Salmon and Walleye.



























These are some more of the Norway Runners I have been showing you, but these are 4" and a little over 1/2 oz. The two patterns are Tuxedo and Samurai Sunset. One shallow diver, tight wiggle and one deep diver wide wobble.










These last two are my Bass-A-Matic Jr. baits that I have been making for years. They are 2 1/4" and 3/8 oz out of cedar. Mudcraw and Bluegill patterns. Sorry about the glare.




























Pray for open water....

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

RJ - My eyes are hurting, these are all bloody beautiful. Just stunning. pete


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Those have to be some of the best I have seen, great styles and flawless paint. WOW


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

*WOW!!! *Absolutely beautiful. Wish I had half that talent.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

GOOD GRAVY!!! Those lures are absolutely STUNNING! If the fish like them half as much as I do, you'll be one busy angler!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

R.J always been a big fan of your work from t.u and m1, you have some serious sick talent bro, love to see your work!!!!,

Etch


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very cool. i like how you stamp your baits, instead of signing them.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Lordy!!!!!!!!!! Rod just fantastic stuff. I don't know which one I like best. I can look at every one and think of a place that I fish and know that would be the perfect lure for that spot! I really like the shape of those smelt type baits. Oh the night walleyes would like to get ahold of those!

Cabin fever for sure!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I bet you can catch any fish any where on those babies!!!! Nice work man! Love the colors:B


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rod, Those are all sweet looking...I really like the foiled tiger smelt...I, like everyone else think that would be a killer on the eyes...although very pleasing to my own! The Norway Runners are just awesome...love the colors and paint schemes...Great job as always!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Speechless.... everyone else pretty much summed it up. Love that green tiger.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those stick baits are the coolest looking things; never seen anything like them.

The Norway runners are good example of your amazing painting, Rod.

Guys, you should see these Bass-A-Matic baits. They just feel like fish-catchers when you hold them.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Guys, thanks so much for the comments.....now if I could only get out to try them on some fish....Yesterday was the first day of spring and we had snow and a high of 20......

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Its hard to feel too sorry for a guy who lives in an area where he can catch hogs like the one in your signature picture.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

rjbass.....Looking at your fine specimens of lures .........actually makes my "cabin fever" much worse......Really though.......they are real quality looking and you should be very proud of the degree of your workmanship..... I'm looking forward to a new soft-water season......and wish you much luck on yours too......Thanks for sharing your pic's.................Jon Sr.


----------

